# Ask Dbstalk: Blue Line Problem



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

I spoke with Dish CSR today concerning the blue line problem on my 921. They gave me an RA# and said they are going to send a new unit. They said I should receive it by the middle of next week. My question is this. Does this "blue line problem" problem have any other affect on overall picture quality? My HD PQ is excellent. I can't say the same for the SD stuff. Is there a possibility the SD PQ might be better with this new unit? 
Side note: I originally e-mailed Dish as per instructions from the "blue line" thread. Waited for a week, no response. I finally called Dish today to rectify problem. !pride


----------



## tgerrish (Jan 20, 2004)

Eagles said:


> ...Does this "blue line problem" problem have any other affect on overall picture quality? My HD PQ is excellent. I can't say the same for the SD stuff. Is there a possibility the SD PQ might be better with this new unit?
> Side note: I originally e-mailed Dish as per instructions from the "blue line" thread. Waited for a week, no response. I finally called Dish today to rectify problem. !pride


My 921 was sent in for repair a couple of weeks ago, and I had a loaner 921 for a few days; I can honestly say that the loaner HD PQ was every bit as good as my original unit, but the SD PQ flickered at times (like setting the video card refresh rate / frequency too high for your monitor). Since I was not going to keep the loaner I didn't metion this to Dish.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

All of a sudden last night the "Blue" line problem showed up  . I have had the unit for 5 weeks now with only the "normal" problems spattered throughout these forum pages. I did not have time to do alot of testing last night. I am running the unit at 1080i over the component output. I did try 16x9 out and 4x3#1 out and had it on both. I went to discovery HD and did NOT see it in the short time I looked at it.
I don't see any real new news here about the problem. Are we still emailing dish that we have the problem? Does anyone know what the problem is caused by? Seems weird to go 5 weeks and all of a sudden it shows up. Real bummer! Any info would be appreciated.. Thanks, Gerry


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Gerry - are you talking about the wide blue bands that are shown in the blue line problem thread stickied at the top of the forum, or are you talking about the thin blue line that is showing up sometimes when people are viewing SD content in 480i mode?

Please describe or provide a screenshot of the blue line(s) that you are seeing. There have been 2 different "blue line" issues, both of which will require a hardware fix.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Gerry - are you talking about the wide blue bands that are shown in the blue line problem thread stickied at the top of the forum, or are you talking about the thin blue line that is showing up sometimes when people are viewing SD content in 480i mode?
> 
> Please describe or provide a screenshot of the blue line(s) that you are seeing. There have been 2 different "blue line" issues, both of which will require a hardware fix.


Mark, I scanned the "sticky" on the blue line problem but don't remember seeing anything about line width. This line stays in the approximate center of the display and is probably about 1/4 to 3/8" wide on a 60" display. It runs vertically in the middle 2/3 of the display. Hookup is as previously stated.. I don't use 480i but will check that tonight over an S-video cable. The line does change colors depending on what colors are on the screen.
Gerry


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Gerry - I believe your problem is what's being fixed in the rumored hardware revision that's holding up the shipment of the 921s currently.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Gerry - I believe your problem is what's being fixed in the rumored hardware revision that's holding up the shipment of the 921s currently.


Mark, I think I am experiencing two seperate blue line problems. I definently have the occasional blue line running vertically half way down the screen as seen in the sample thumbnail picture in your blue line thread. Last night for the first time I noticed maybe 5 or 6 verticle blue lines evenly spaced while watching HDNET during the dark sceens. Is this the other problem? What is the
"STICKEY" which you refer to, and how do I open it up to view it? I looked for an icon of some type in your blue line thread but couldn't find anything. As you can tell I am a computer novis at best. Thanks
!pride


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The first blue line problem that appeared was the one that people were sending their 921s back to the special ups store address to get fixed. It's illustrated in the screen shots in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=22475

The 2nd blue line problem was the single blue line running down the center of the image. It's illustrated in the screenshot in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=22759


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The first blue line problem that appeared was the one that people were sending their 921s back to the special ups store address to get fixed. It's illustrated in the screen shots in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=22475
> 
> The 2nd blue line problem was the single blue line running down the center of the image. It's illustrated in the screenshot in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=22759


Mark, It appears I have possibly developed the "2nd" blue line problem referenced above. Would this be a- send email to productelevation or call Tech support who probably won't do anything about it at this point in time since there appears to be NO replacements available?
ps Just as a note: I switched from DVI to Component this past sunday. I have a DVI DVD player on the way and this is the reason for the change. Gerry


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Gerry, definitely call and complain about the problem, but I can almost promise you that there won't be any resolution for this issue for at least a couple more weeks here. This is a hardware issue.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Gerry, definitely call and complain about the problem, but I can almost promise you that there won't be any resolution for this issue for at least a couple more weeks here. This is a hardware issue.


I will do some more testing tonight and and try to get a better handle on this before calling tech spt. I want to get this on the "books" that I have this problem... gerry


----------

